# Estes Rockets



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

If anyone in the Mount Clemens area is looking for rockets for a scout / kids outdoor project give me a pm. I have two launch pads with lauch contolls , 30 B & C engines, wadding 3 assembled rockets and two to be assembled - Super Shot & Python 4. We did rockets through two boys and scouts. Be glad to give them away for free to someone that can use them.

Dan


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Man that was fun stuff!


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I should do the same thing. I have a bunch of rocket stuff left over from my Cub Scout leader days as well. Didn't even think of donating it until I read this.

Thanks.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Steve said:


> Man that was fun stuff!


Yep, this thread stirred up memories of some good times for sure!

We made our launch pads outa 2x8's and gas welding rod, used cannon fuse to light the engines! Man those were fun! :woohoo1:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We made our first launch pads out of a straightened coat hanger.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

I forgot about all the rocket man stuff I had from growing up. I think I have around 5 rockets, launch pad and key launcher. One rocket signed by Dereck St. Holmes. Met him and thats the only thing I had for him to sign at that time.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Yep, Used to glue fins on a engine, glue a cherry bomb on top,.......... or screw the parachute, gunpowder gave more BANG for the buck. Had a lot of fun with model rocketry.


----------



## JoeMZ191 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dan,

The Anchor Bay JROTC is working on a rocket project this month. My stepson is working on one. I'd be glad to get get the stuff to them. Can't wait for their launch demo. Definitely brings back memories.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

You welcome to the stuff - live and work in Mount Clemens -


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Had fun with my dad lauching model rockets back in the day.........and I still enjoy them with my son now.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

steve said:


> we made our first launch pads out of a straightened coat hanger.


x2 :d


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I've had the opportuntiy to re-live those memories through my kids and their school. The school has a rocket club that launches rockets made from scratch in a national competition. 

If anyone's interested, you can find out more info. here.

http://www.rocketcontest.org/


----------



## dbasile (Jul 12, 2013)

Dear Dan:

I am inquiring about the model rocket equipment you have or once had. I am a the Bear Den Leader for Pack 1034 in Birmingham. Going back to my childhood days, I remember the fun I had building and launching model rockets. This summer, I am introducing the hobby to my son and our Pack.

If you still have any model rocket stuff available, I would be interested. Please feel free to contact me at [email protected]. I rarely check the Michigan Sportsman website. It is best to contact me at my personal email account listed above.

Thanks for your time,
Dave Basile, Bear Leader
Den 1, Pack 1034


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

riverman said:


> Yep, Used to glue fins on a engine, glue a cherry bomb on top,.......... or screw the parachute, gunpowder gave more BANG for the buck. Had a lot of fun with model rocketry.


Ever had one fall over on launch? I have. Bad idea


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I have started my 2 kids on these last year. If anyone has anything extra that they are looking to get out of the house please pm me and I will pick it up ASAP. Live in commerce. But will pick up in the metro area. 
Thanks
Matt


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Sweet! Haven't thought about this in many, many years. I had a blast with the rockets and later spud launchers. I even eventually built a working mortar that would fire small exploding shells in the fields when I was maybe 15. Now days they have mini cameras to out on them so you can record what the ground looks like from the apex of the flight and you'd go to jail for building a morter but it was fun.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

limige said:


> Ever had one fall over on launch? I have. Bad idea


Worse yet get the fins installed wrong and it leaves the launch, turns sideways and the goes right at you! We built barricades in front of the launch station to hide behind after that happened the second time! Man that was a hoot! Good thread.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

the day we set the grass field on fire next to the hotel at I-75 & Pierson Rd


:sad:


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

FIJI said:


> the day we set the grass field on fire next to the hotel at I-75 & Pierson Rd
> 
> 
> :sad:


I don't think we should even discuss accidental fires in this thread. It could scare the younguns and their parents!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

sssshhhhh

I'll never tell


----------

